# P-400 for Jan



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2013)

This is the only photo I could find of the aircraft for the decals I sent you. Pretty inconclusive as to whether it's "Hells Bells" or "Hells Bell" as Randy Lutz states in his SAMI build. Maybe someone on the forum has a better photo or confirmation of the name.







Geo

*EDIT:* Upon reflection, this would have best been posted in the Aircraft Picture Request section but whaddayagonnado about it.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome lads, much obliged!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2013)

I found the first part of Randy Lutz's build at the IPMSMemphis site(I've got the SAMI magazine somewhere with the article). Part 1 ends before he describes why he modified his decal to read "Hell's Bell"

Geo


----------

